
Ticketmaster will admit you to events using audio data transmitted from phone - amrshafik
https://venturebeat.com/2017/07/04/ticketmaster-will-soon-admit-you-to-events-using-audio-data-transmitted-from-your-smartphone/
======
rosariotech
Sounds cool.

